# How much do you really need to clean your rocks?



## sakurachan1 (Apr 7, 2012)

So, I know that some people boil their rocks or bleach their rocks prior to putting them in their tank. After I got some tufa rocks from a local hobbyist, I felt the tufa rocks were quite brittle so all I did was soak the rocks in water for about a day, and then hot water wash/rinse them, but not like boiling water. At the time i thought this was prolli enough so I had them all placed in the tank with anubias tied on it. But now after some reading, I'm kind of scarying myself asking whether if it was really enough, what if there were some micro-organism, some disease, and buncha evil things that can harm the fishes I will be purchasing. So my question is, is it really that big of a deal if I didnt boil or bleach them? or heck even "scrub" them like a mad man? Or should i dig them all out of their place, untie all the plants and re-clean them just so my fish wont get sick becuz of potential threat? Are fishes really that prone against these things?

PS: the person i bought it from never used them, so they basically sat in a box for a few months, but where she got it from is beyond me.


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

i wouldnt worry about it. i have used all different kinds of rocks and have done it all from: bleaching, soap and water to just pressure washing them. i have even thrown rocks from my yard giving them a quick rinse.

im pretty sure you will be fine and wouldnt lose any sleep over it. im sure there is no bacteria on the rocks since they have not been used and just sitting in a box. there is no way anything could be living on them.

H.T.H.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

A lot of people here are arguably overly cautious. You were still cautious. Remember this: Fish exist outside of fishtanks. Putting a rock from outside in an aquarium is probably not going to harm your fish. There are tons of rocks in their natural habitat.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

I used rocks from my yard... I washed them, at least enough to clean off dirt. Apparently not enough to clean off an odd snail or two, at least that's where I assume the snails came from, I'm sure my LFS wouldn't sell me plants with snails on, would they...


----------



## JSI (Feb 27, 2007)

I just give them a good scrub and they are fine.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I just give them a good scrub under the hot water to take out the main of the dirt, once the water is clear the are good to go.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I run them through the dishwasher on sanitize, no soap and no rinse agent. When I have a full load of course. Also a throrough scrub with a brush because that does not remove all the dirt/algae.

I've used a power washer too, but still certain kinds of algae remain and come off better with a brush.

It's just easier. 

Also I like to see the minerals almost as much as the fish. So clean is better. Even though it lasts about a week. :lol:


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a gre :thumb: at idea, I never thought of the dish washer...
:thumb:


----------

